# James "Chunky" DeGale vs Andre "The Resurrected" Dirrell May 23rd, Boston, Massachusetts, PBC



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

After watching HBO showcase another elite vs an overmatched cherry picked opponent, itll be good to see two young prime arguably undefeated Olympians in the ring who are relatively equal in skill and talent fighting for a world title.

Unlike the last 2 weeks on HBO this fight has actual meaning and the result could trigger a power shift in the 168lb division, with Ward inactive and Froch mulling retirement, the winner could generally be seen as the man to beat in the division.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't pick a winner as I haven't seen Dirrell's comeback fights but looking forward to it and not as worried about the styles spoiling it as some seem to be.
I must check the odds for this one.Shouldn't be too far apart.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm gonna be going to this one boys :good :deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

James DeGale exclusive: Super middleweight delivers storm warning ahead of title fight with Andre Dirrell

Saturday 16 May 2015

14
Print
A A A

It has been a long and rocky road from Beijing 2008 to Boston 2015 for James DeGale, but he is finally on the cusp of making history as the first British Olympic boxing champion to convert his gold medal into a world professional title.

Next Saturday, the 29-year-old Londoner locks southpaw fists with American Andre Dirrell in New England for the vacant IBF world super-middleweight belt, pocketing a Â£1 million purse.

But while he yearns for that title, DeGale says that what he wants more than anything is to be loved in what he calls the hardest and loneliest sport in the world.

â€œIâ€™d like to think that once I win this title I will be appreciated,â€ he told The Independent on Sunday before leaving for a training base in Miami last week. â€œItâ€™s been a hell of a battle. Remember my first pro fight when I was booed? That was embarrassing and stupid. I guarantee they wonâ€™t be booing me now.â€ DeGale in training ahead of his IBF title fight with Andre Dirrell

Despite being Britainâ€™s golden boy, he had an in-out relationship with the fans. A self-assured attitude, sometimes bordering on cockiness, has not helped, especially in the acrimonious build-up to his 2011 bout with George Groves, a bitter rival from their amateur days.

â€œI was a bit flash and up myself back then,â€ he admits. â€œNow my time is finally here â€" it has been a long seven years as a professional. Youâ€™ve seen me grow up. Iâ€™m 29 now, Iâ€™ve got more important things to think about than playing silly sods.â€

When â€œChunkyâ€ DeGale controversially lost a split decision to Groves for the only time in his 21-bout professional career it was a wind-sapping blow to his pride.

Hubris took a bad tumble that night, as well as his British title. â€œLosing was bad enough,â€ he explains, â€œbut losing to George Groves? The thought of it still makes me sick to the stomach.â€

DeGale says he can sympathise with those fighters who allow themselves to be driven towards despondency. Sympathise, but not identify. Yet after winning the European title, his career took a downward spiral even though, plagued with knee and groin injuries, he continued to win against relatively nondescript opposition, boxing in backwaters, including Kentâ€™s Bluewater shopping centre and in a Bristol leisure centre. George Groves (left) stays alert as fierce rival James DeGale treads warily in London last night DeGale still feels 'sick to my stomach' about losing to George Groves in 2011

â€œI thought to myself 'Hell, what the fuck are you doing here? Youâ€™re the Olympic champion for Christâ€™s sake!' It was hard to get motivated. I had some depressing moments when I was thinking 'Do I need this in my life?'â€

But last year he came out of the shadows fighting, signing with Eddie Hearnâ€™s Matchroom stable and appearing in the chief supporting bout on the 80,000 sell-out Wembley show featuring the Carl Froch-Groves blockbuster in a final eliminator for the IBF title that Froch has since vacated. â€œNow my career and my life are back on track and I am obsessed with making history.â€

Of those darker moments, he confesses: â€Sometimes I wished I was good at something else. Itâ€™s madness. People, donâ€™t realise what boxers go through. There are many cases of retired boxers getting depression. Look at Frank Bruno. I can half see it, because of the lonely, mental side.

â€œDonâ€™t be bamboozled by all that Mayweather-Pacquiao stuff. It is not all glitz and glamour and bundles of cash. Boxing is not only the loneliest sport in the world, itâ€™s the hardest. Painful in the ring and out. Real cut-throat, worse than showbiz for the backstabbing and bitching. Honestly, youâ€™ve got to look out for yourself with all the hangers-on around. arl Froch (L) connects with a left jab as he retains his title against Andre Dirrell during their WBC Super Middleweight fight at Trent FM Arena Andre Dirrell against Carl Froch in 2009

â€œThere are some dodgy characters who will screw you over. Iâ€™ve been a pro for seven years and I donâ€™t trust anyone in boxing.

â€œIâ€™m lucky, Iâ€™ve got my family and a good team around me, people that advise me with money and that, otherwise Iâ€™d be skint. Iâ€™ve got nice cars, money in the bank, my mumâ€™s got no mortgage. I couldnâ€™t retire now and not work again, but I want to one day, and hopefully with all my faculties intact.

â€œIâ€™ve been paid well since day one, but when some boxers tell me what they are getting itâ€™s crazy. I just donâ€™t see how they can make ends meet. I know of some who are on the breadline.

â€œEven fighting for a British title you might get Â£25,000 top whack, maybe just Â£10,000 in some cases, less if you are down the bill. Say two of them a year. When you pay tax, your manager, trainer, cornermen and training expenses, its nothing if you have to run a family. You canâ€™t live like that.

â€œThere are very few boxers who donâ€™t have to worry about money. I read that only seven per cent of fighters can retire after their careers and not work again. Compare that to footballers. Itâ€™s crazy, man.â€

Even though DeGale himself will earn just over Â£1m for the fight, he claims: â€œYou know, Iâ€™m not joking, a million pound donâ€™t go far. They take 30 per cent tax off me before I leave the country. Iâ€™ve got to come back and pay people, put a deposit down on a house, treat myself, then Iâ€™ve only got a couple of hundred grand. A million pound is nothing. Iâ€™ve spent it already.â€

The fight will start around 5pm locally because of TV scheduling in the UK. But DeGale knows this will be no Boston tea-time party.

â€œBut itâ€™s a lot of pressure and Iâ€™m up against it with Dirrell. Heâ€™s a good fighter, an Olympic medallist from 2004, a tricky switch-hitter. I reckon the second half of the fight is going to be hard and a bit dirty. I canâ€™t wait to get out there and stick one on him.â€

Hopefully, he will prove a talisman to all those British fighters who have won an Olympic gold medal only to fall short after turng professional. â€œI canâ€™t let this chance slip,â€ he says, â€œI just canâ€™t.â€

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-title-fight-with-andre-dirrell-10255465.html


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Unlike the last 2 weeks on HBO this fight has actual meaning


lol MW with the sneak jab

so canelo and ggg were both in meaningless fights? were you at least entertained FFS?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> lol MW with the sneak jab
> 
> so canelo and ggg were both in meaningless fights? were you at least entertained FFS?


Hard to be entertained when you know the ending.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmm... I say Degale, but I'm not sure. Tough to pick this one.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hard to be entertained when you know the ending.


Kirkland-canelo yeah and i admit that i predicted GGG to stop monroe in 6 but Monroe did ok. He landed some good hard combos and actually landed some significant body shots.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> lol MW with the sneak jab
> 
> so canelo and ggg were both in meaningless fights? were you at least entertained FFS?


:yep

GGG is always fun to watch no matter what, but to me the real attraction was Chocolatito. His opponent wasn't elite by any means, but was still a decent opponent with a lot of experience and good wins on his resume. Gonzalez completely obliterated him, not because Sosa was a bum; Roman is just that damn good. Far better than anything PBC has to offer. :deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :yep
> 
> GGG is always fun to watch no matter what, but to me the real attraction was Chocolatito. His opponent wasn't elite by any means, but was still a decent opponent with a lot of experience and good wins on his resume. Gonzalez completely obliterated him, not because Sosa was a bum; Roman is just that damn good. Far better than anything PBC has to offer. :deal


My 8 year old cousin could take him, bought the same height and weight as well, no need for a catchweight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

can't wait for this one


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> My 8 year old cousin could take him, bought the same height and weight as well, no need for a catchweight.


So how does it feel to know that a guy the same height and weight of your cousin is far more skilled than the chumps who's dicks you love to ride??


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

You are reaching. This is a Friday Nights level fight at best... Might be a good scrap but I havent seen anything special of any of those two...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> So how does it feel to know that a guy the same height and weight of your cousin is far more skilled than the chumps who's such you love to ride??


Like who?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> You are reaching. This is a Friday Nights level fight at best...


:rofl Im sure 2 medal winning olympians is friday night fight level. Im sure if they were both 5'3 and named Gomez and Santana you'd love it.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl Im sure 2 medal winning olympians is friday night fight level. Im sure if they were both 5'3 and named Gomez and Santana you'd love it.


I dont give a fuck about the amateurs. What had any of those two done as pros?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Like who?


Like the 2 guys on your OP for starters..and pretty much anyone in Haymons stable.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Like the 2 guys on your OP for starters..and pretty much anyone in Haymons stable.


No not really, both are pretty much peak athletes and the top physical specimens in their sport, both supremely skilled as well given that they were world medalists in a packed division.

suffice to say, Dirrell and Degale have to fight men, it just so happens that the vast majority of the world doesnt produce men the size of toddlers.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

DeGale takes it, willing to take the risks, more active


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No not really, Dirrell and Degale have to fight men, it just so happens that the vast majority of the world doesnt produce men the size of toddlers.


Men who are far less skilled than these "toddlers".

But of course, I wouldn't expect fan boys like you to appreciate a great talent like Chocolatito. Roman is a true boxing fans dream come true: highly skilled, technically sound, and exciting as fuck. :deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Men who are far less skilled than these "toddlers".
> 
> But of course, I wouldn't expect fan boys like you to appreciate a great talent like Chocolatito. Roman is a true boxing fans dream come true: highly skilled, technically sound, and exciting as fuck. :deal


Only 4.5% of US males from the ages 24-35 are under 5'4. Its easy to be extremely talented with very little competition and without the expectation of a 6'0 175lb man sized Super Middleweight decapitating you with one left hook.

No thanks. Maybe I'll visit Thailand one day and see those toddler fights everyone talks about.

Yeah I hear that all the time, except how can you know.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Only 4.5% of US males from the ages 24-35 are under 5'4. Its easy to be extremely talented with very little competition and without the expectation of a 6'0 175lb man sized Super Middleweight decapitating you with one left hook.
> 
> No thanks. Maybe I'll visit Thailand one day and see those toddler fights everyone talks about.
> 
> Yeah I hear that all the time, except how can you know.


Spoken like a true ignorant fan boy.

But hey, its your loss. Us true boxing fans will keep enjoying watching a great talent like Gonzalez, who's the man in arguably the best division in the sport today. But of course, I don't expect fan boys like you to know that. But hey, like I said its your loss.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> DeGale takes it, willing to take the risks, more active


Fair assessment, however watching the Groves fight and some of his other fights, Degale seems to leave his chin out in the air when he's attacking. Dirrell is a master at counter attacking backing up exploiting openings








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]










If Dirrell forces Chunky to lead like Groves did I can see him being a handful giving his longer dimensions and better speed.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Spoken like a true ignorant fan boy.
> 
> But hey, its your loss. Us true boxing fans will keep enjoying watching a great talent like Gonzalez, who's the man in arguably the best division in the sport today. But of course, I don't expect fan boys like you to know that. But hey, like I said its your loss.


Dont care. Mayweather has more ability in his pinky toe than Gonzalez entire body, which isnt saying much considering the size of his body, but I digress.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dont care. Mayweather has more ability in his pinky toe than Gonzalez entire body, which isnt saying much considering the size of his body, but I digress.


Again, spoken like a true fan boy.

Keep staying ignorant, kid.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Again, spoken like a true fan boy.
> 
> Keep staying ignorant, kid.


You think Gonzalez is more skilled than Floyd?


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You think Gonzalez is more skilled than Floyd?


I wont say that Chocolatito is more skilled at what Floyd specifically does, nobody fight better than Floyd does in his style. Having said that, I do think Gonzalez game has more depth and diversity, with a huge amount of skill to boot.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You think Gonzalez is more skilled than Floyd?


Floyd has more physical gifts as in his speed and reflexes, but as far as pure skills, he's up there with Floyd for sure. Floyd has a great defense, Roman has a great offence, and is very good defensively on the front foot. He's a better combination puncher for sure, has great timing and accuracy, and cuts off the ring beautifully. I recommend you watch some of those technical summary videos they have of him. The guy is highly skilled. The best pressure fighter in the sport today undoubtedly.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

To turn the page, I agree with @FloydPatterson here, although I see your point of DeGale being prone to fall to Dirrell's counters...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> I wont say that Chocolatito is more skilled at what Floyd specifically does, nobody fight better than Floyd does in his style. Having said that, I do think Gonzalez game has more depth and diversity, with a huge amount of skill to boot.


What Floyd style are you referring too? Floyd at 130lbs who was an offensive dynamo who KO'd the vast a majority of his oppoents? The Floyd who slaughted Arturo Gatti seemingly being the perfect blend of speed, skill and athleticism? The Floyd that floated around the ring like a leaf in the wind vs Baldomir, Marquez and Guerrero? Or the Floyd that stood his ground and traded with the likes of Mosley, Cotto and Maidana. Or the floyd at 38 years old that is able to sweep fights against ATG's being cagey, disciplined and pragmatic in the ring?

What Floyd are you referring to that Gonzalez outdoes with depth and diversity? You know considering Gonzalez is a 3 weight champ of all of 7lbs? While Floyd went from 130-154?

Apologies, but come now.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyways lets stick to the thread title



Dirrell vs Degale. Chunk vs Spunk.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


>


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> What Floyd style are you referring too? Floyd at 130lbs who was an offensive dynamo who KO'd the vast a majority of his oppoents? The Floyd who slaughted Arturo Gatti seemingly being the perfect blend of speed, skill and athleticism? The Floyd that floated around the ring like a leaf in the wind vs Baldomir, Marquez and Guerrero? Or the Floyd that stood his ground and traded with the likes of Mosley, Cotto and Maidana. Or the floyd at 38 years old that is able to sweep fights against ATG's being cagey, disciplined and pragmatic in the ring?
> 
> What Floyd are you referring to that Gonzalez outdoes with depth and diversity? You know considering Gonzalez is a 3 weight champ of all of 7lbs? While Floyd went from 130-154?
> 
> Apologies, but come now.


Floyd is a defensive minded fighter. He is top 5, maybe even top dog at defense. There is basically no one in this era that is better at him at defense, with exceptional counterpunching to boot. He had more output in his younger years but the fact he has remained seemingly unbeatable at his age is a perfect testament to his skill. You and I know well all his technical prowessness.

Roman is more offensive minded. But he mixes it up with an elite level defense, upper body movement and reflexes. Textbook footwork, almost flawless timing, almost perfect combination punching. He shows incredible versatility...

Maybe I come off as someone that only cares for latinamerican fighters in lower weights. I do not. From minimumweight to heavyweight, I dont care about race or nationality, sure I may root for a mexican fighter when one with skills fights (becouse Im mexican), but I care almost solely about skill and entretaining value.

Been watching Floyd's fights since the Corrales fight in '01, so I think I know what he is all about. Maybe you should watch more about Roman before judging him solely on the weightclass he is in...

Peace


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


>


:tommy


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Can't pick a winner as I haven't seen Dirrell's comeback fights but looking forward to it and not as worried about the styles spoiling it as some seem to be.
> I must check the odds for this one.Shouldn't be too far apart.


I am really looking forward to it. This is as near to a classic as we are gonna get mate. Seen a couple of Dirrells comeback fights. This may not actually be the case as he's the same weight,but he looked to have filled out a bit,also to have slowed down somewhat. This may be deliberate as he seemed to be sitting down on his punches more. The only couple of times I saw him before were against your man Carl and Abraham so this could be a case of the style suiting the opponent. I really rate Dirrell,he was the first man with the Abraham blueprint. If James does this he will have earned a crack at Smigga after he beats Ward. Don't worry only kidding but good luck to him also for taking the fight.
BTW I only got as far as your post will read the others later so if this has been said before Im not picking anybodys brains. Tough task,more so than any Brit in the last couple of years but James can just about pull this off,though I don't think it can fail to be a close,classic fight.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

DeGale will win this quite easy.

By KO too.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fair assessment, however watching the Groves fight and some of his other fights, Degale seems to leave his chin out in the air when he's attacking. Dirrell is a master at counter attacking backing up exploiting openings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DeGale is a new man, against Brandon "Mini Andre Ward" Gonzalez, he lulled an outfighter into his fight. But then again, Gonzalez has a wide Adrien Broner stance and isn't half the mover Dirrell is....


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I might be wrong but i see no way DeGale wins this at all, his feet are too slow for Dirrell and so are his hands

Yes he has power but look at his last 2 opponents, Periban has no head movement and Gonzales just stood in range and didnt punch you shouldnt get hit by swinging hooks in the first round

Yes DeGale looked like a beast but against non movers, Dirrell is one of the biggest movers in boxing he will stay on the outside and land razor sharp counters

I can see it looking kind of like Hopkins vs Dawson where Hopkins just couldnt set his punches up because Dawson was landing counters and moving

I think it will be one sided like 10-2 to Dirrell


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hoping Dirrell takes it but I think at this point DeGale out works him or stops him between 8 and onwards.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight really comes down to how faded Dirrell is. DeGale is technically brilliant but he's a plodder and is slow; his saving grace is his upper body movement, slippery-ness and combinations.

Dirrell (was) fleet footed. Groves easily outran DeGale.

Dirrell (was) faster.

Dirrell is taller with longer reach.

If Dirrell is still the Dirrell of old he walks this. Unfortunately I don't think he is I have this lingering feeling he's footwork isn't what it was based on his most recent match ups. That said it wasn't that long ago DeGale was struggling vs Euro bums & had several very close matchups.....


I've gone with Dirrell. More because I think DeGale is overated than Dirrell is faded. We shall see I guess.....


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

James degale easy victory. 

Degale fast, slick and more powerful AND isn't a quitting ass bitch who fakes injuries.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hard to be entertained when you know the ending.


Do watching Floyd Mayweather fights not entertain you then? We all know the ending to those fights. Safest bet in boxing, hell in any sport, is to pick Floyd to win.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dirrell will win imo, itll be an awful fight, very cagey with Andre constantly on the move, Degale being cautious with loads of close rounds. Andre will get the nod - people will argue over the result.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Dirrell will win imo, itll be an awful fight, very cagey with Andre constantly on the move, Degale being cautious with loads of close rounds. Andre will get the nod - people will argue over the result.


:deal


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Dirrell will run like a coward and the casual fans will call it "sweet science"


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> James degale easy victory.
> 
> Degale fast, slick and more powerful AND isn't a quitting ass bitch who fakes injuries.


Avatar bet? Make u my bitch again?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Avatar bet? Make u my bitch again?


Deal. 1 months avatar bet.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> James DeGale exclusive: Super middleweight delivers storm warning ahead of title fight with Andre Dirrell
> 
> Saturday 16 May 2015
> 
> ...


Poor sod atsch Don't know how he copes on that money.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Deal. 1 months avatar bet.


Deal


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck James Degale and his bitching about 1 million pounds not going far. Dirrell wins. Draw is highly possible.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Heads up, this fight comes on at 4:30 EST, and then they'll be additional fights on NBC Sports afterward


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Oli said:


> Poor sod atsch Don't know how he copes on that money.


:lol: Yeah I don't know how I missed that part, jesus DeGale atsch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Poor sod atsch Don't know how he copes on that money.


"...treat myself..."

The fuck is Degale buying a small island? $1 million is ridiculous money. Hell, a couple 100 grand is a fuck-ton of money. The fuck kind of lifestyle is this guy living?

Just to add, wow, I was expecting more to go for Dirrell.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Dirrell will run like a coward and the casual fans will call it "sweet science"


:lol:

For him, it's not "hit and don't be hit," it's "run and don't be outran."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> I am really looking forward to it. This is as near to a classic as we are gonna get mate. Seen a couple of Dirrells comeback fights. This may not actually be the case as he's the same weight,but he looked to have filled out a bit,also to have slowed down somewhat. This may be deliberate as he seemed to be sitting down on his punches more. The only couple of times I saw him before were against your man Carl and Abraham so this could be a case of the style suiting the opponent. I really rate Dirrell,he was the first man with the Abraham blueprint. If James does this he will have earned a crack at Smigga after he beats Ward. Don't worry only kidding but good luck to him also for taking the fight.
> BTW I only got as far as your post will read the others later so if this has been said before Im not picking anybodys brains. Tough task,more so than any Brit in the last couple of years but James can just about pull this off,though I don't think it can fail to be a close,classic fight.


I think it might depend on how Direll approaches it mate but it's a sign of a purist that this one has your juices flowing.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :yep
> 
> GGG is always fun to watch no matter what, but to me the real attraction was Chocolatito. His opponent wasn't elite by any means, but was still a decent opponent with a lot of experience and good wins on his resume. Gonzalez completely obliterated him, not because Sosa was a bum; Roman is just that damn good. Far better than anything PBC has to offer. :deal


Gonzales is a beast :deal


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Gonzales is a beast :deal


:deal

Glad to see you recognize his skills.

We need more people appreciating guys like Chocolol..Flyweights don't get a lot of attention, but dudes with Roman's skill set CANNOT be ignored.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Are they doing one of those PBC preview shows for this mate? Want to see what DeGale has to say, on the clips on British TV he looks and sounds ready. This is such a good fight

Best on paper that PBC have done? Or Garcia-Peterson?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Are they doing one of those PBC preview shows for this mate? Want to see what DeGale has to say, on the clips on British TV he looks and sounds ready. This is such a good fight
> 
> Best on paper that PBC have done? Or Garcia-Peterson?


I was searching my TV for one, but couldn't find anything. I'll search online.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I was searching my TV for one, but couldn't find anything. I'll search online.


You're a star. I think DeGale would go down well in the states, slick, switch-hitting, mid-range counterpuncher with a bit of personality and dig in his shots


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think DeGale cant deal with speed that well. Against Groves it was mainly Groves speed and movement wich gave him problems.
But really good fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> You're a star. I think DeGale would go down well in the states, slick, switch-hitting, mid-range counterpuncher with a bit of personality and dig in his shots


if he has a good showing or wins, I'm sure they'd bring him on again. I hope I can find the show


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I think DeGale cant deal with speed that well. Against Groves it was mainly Groves speed and movement wich gave him problems.
> But really good fight.


To be fair, in that fight I don't think anybody expected that from Groves. Remember DeGale on Ringside? "What are you gonna do George? Are you gonna box me?!" :lol: whereas with Dirrell I think they know what's coming


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I think DeGale cant deal with speed that well. Against Groves it was mainly Groves speed and movement wich gave him problems.
> But really good fight.


Who would you pick now in a rematch?
Something tells me most would go for DeGale.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Who would you pick now in a rematch?
> Something tells me most would go for DeGale.


DeGale dominates Groves in a re-match...

DeGale has found himself as a fighter, and it looks like Groves is unsure of what he wants to be. He was a cagey counterpuncher with power, and he's trying to transform into a volume puncher. All it's done is have him regress.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Who would you pick now in a rematch?
> Something tells me most would go for DeGale.


Of course! Groves has slowed down, he's no longer with Adam Booth and he looked like shyte vs a journeyman in his last match - not to mention the inactivity. If they rematch I'm remortgaging for 10k to stick on DeGale.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Got Dirrell by decision.

I hope Andre turns up to put on a performance, I don't know whether or not he will, he seems to have problems with his psyche.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Of course! Groves has slowed down, he's no longer with Adam Booth and he looked like shyte vs a journeyman in his last match - not to mention the inactivity. If they rematch I'm remortgaging for 10k to stick on DeGale.


What price is DeGale on Saturday? Do you know?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cannot stand the Dirrell Bros, unfortunately I see him winning this one, Dirrell will move Degale around the ring and force him to lead, Groves laid the blueprint and Dirrell is perfect to follow it up.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I might be wrong but i see no way DeGale wins this at all, his feet are too slow for Dirrell and so are his hands
> 
> Yes he has power but look at his last 2 opponents, Periban has no head movement and Gonzales just stood in range and didnt punch you shouldnt get hit by swinging hooks in the first round
> 
> ...


I'm kinda with you here.

My gut is saying it's a 60-40 fight in favour of dirrell, and I'd pick him to win. The betting is the opposite though.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dirrell all day!


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What price is DeGale on Saturday? Do you know?


It's 1/1 but this is Dirrell not Groves who has looked terrible. I just can't see how DeGale beats Dirrell if Dirrell has retained his footwork



DOM5153 said:


> Cannot stand the Dirrell Bros, unfortunately I see him winning this one, Dirrell will move Degale around the ring and force him to lead, Groves laid the blueprint and Dirrell is perfect to follow it up.


+1


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I might be wrong but i see no way DeGale wins this at all, his feet are too slow for Dirrell and so are his hands
> 
> Yes he has power but look at his last 2 opponents, Periban has no head movement and Gonzales just stood in range and didnt punch you shouldnt get hit by swinging hooks in the first round
> 
> ...


Yeah and look at Dirrells last 3 opponents, Edwards caught him big time in the 12th


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Yeah and look at Dirrells last 3 opponents, Edwards caught him big time in the 12th


Edwards caught him big because Dirrell was literally mucking about, he did not take Edwards seriously at the end because he'd won every round

I saw someone actually write "DeGale will stop him he nearly got stopped by Edwards" worst example ever lol


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> :lol: Yeah I don't know how I missed that part, jesus DeGale atsch


Part of me now wants him to lose after reading that. Whining that a million quid won't get him far. He's lucky he's not doing our jobs for a living the prick.



Mexi-Box said:


> "...treat myself..."
> 
> The fuck is Degale buying a small island? $1 million is ridiculous money. Hell, a couple 100 grand is a fuck-ton of money. The fuck kind of lifestyle is this guy living?
> 
> Just to add, wow, I was expecting more to go for Dirrell.


A million POUNDS not dollars. That's money most people never see in their working lives. Who the fuck does he think he is?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Edwards caught him big because Dirrell was literally mucking about, he did not take Edwards seriously at the end because he'd won every round
> 
> I saw someone actually write "DeGale will stop him he nearly got stopped by Edwards" worst example ever lol


Whatever, but dont on about Degales last couple of opponents when they were better than Dirrells


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolutely gutted I'm going to miss this. Going to a cunting dinner party that I can't get out of. Dirrell is probably a slight favourite, but I'm hoping DeGale wins, and I think he will.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Whatever, but dont on about Degales last couple of opponents when they were better than Dirrells


Dirrell made Froch and Abraham terrible, forget recent opponents Dirrell has fought better people

1 month ban bet?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


since when is Degale a Knockout Artist!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Dirrell made Froch and Abraham terrible, forget recent opponents Dirrell has fought better people
> 
> 1 month ban bet?


Yes forget opponents , as resumes are not eveything, this will be a close fight based on styles and skillsets.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

What channel is this gonna be on in the UK


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Yes forget opponents , as resumes are not eveything, this will be a close fight based on styles and skillsets.


Dirrell's speed and boxing skills will have DeGale lost


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Two defensive minded southpaws squaring off = zzzzzzzzzz

Remember where you heard it first, it'll be a boring dud with Andre Dirrell winning on speed alone.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

OneTime said:


> What channel is this gonna be on in the UK


Sky Sports. DeGale is a Hearn boy innit.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Come on James, bring the title back home!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Dirrell doesn't have that De Gale hunger.

People are underestimating how much this means to James. This is the opporunity he's been waiting for his whole career! Even more than the Olympics, it may have come late in his career but it HAS come.

Dirrell is a great boxer, I feel he beat Froch also. De Gale is just the better boxer and will outwork him to a close decision victory.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I got Dirrell in a fairly easy fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Poll is getting closer now.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Dirrell's speed and boxing skills will have DeGale lost


and visa versa


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Dirrell doesn't have that De Gale hunger.
> 
> People are underestimating how much this means to James. This is the opporunity he's been waiting for his whole career! Even more than the Olympics, it may have come late in his career but it HAS come.
> 
> Dirrell is a great boxer, I feel he beat Froch also. De Gale is just the better boxer and will outwork him to a close decision victory.


Degales timing could be a major factor


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

In a close fight, I tend to go with the man I feel has more tools. In this case it is Andre. Just a tad faster and with better footwork.

Dirrell by decision.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL @ Degale calling Willie Dirrell 'a typical loud brash American' :lol:

Hope Degale brings that belt home though!!!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> and visa versa


No, 1 month ban bet?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

5 years ago Dirrell obviously wins but now.....

I got DeGale boioioioioioi


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

James to knock him to pillar to post. Fairly easily.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really excited that im gonna be seeing this live :deal

I think ill roll with dirrell, they seem to be very close in ability but dirrell seems to be a bit faster with better footwork.

This will be a high level chess match where each significant move by either fighter will be met by a counter punch, an adjustment, or some type of movement. Tough close fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre better bring some mints to the weigh in.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Andre better bring some mints to the weigh in.


Why he's not fighting Groves :lol:


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

And when did Dirrell become "The Resurrected"? I guess "Resurrected by Al Haymon and Dr Shaw Hi" wouldn't fit on his shorts.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Rick Ross said:


> Why he's not fighting Groves :lol:


Did you see Georgie Boy's lovely ginger beard on Ringside?
Patchy,but still more on the face than the head.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I still remember when dirrell faked having a seizure like a little bitch then fabricated a whole story about Dr Shaw hi. 

Remember how the lying son of a crackhead coward backed out of the ward fight? He was making excuses like "me and andre are like brothers I can't fight him blah blah" 

While on the other side ward was preparing to fight him and didn't give a shit about their "friendship"


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I still remember when dirrell faked having a seizure like a little bitch then fabricated a whole story about Dr Shaw hi.
> 
> Remember how the lying son of a crackhead coward backed out of the ward fight? He was making excuses like "me and andre are like brothers I can't fight him blah blah"
> 
> While on the other side ward was preparing to fight him and didn't give a shit about their "friendship"


i dont ever remember that going down but it sounds familiar to when tito ortiz tried to pull the "friend" card with chuck liddell. tito claimed to anyone that would listen that there were like best friends and liddell went on to say that he only stayed at titos house for a couple days when they trained together. point blank called out titos bullshit


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched the press conference. Dirrel ain't right in the head. He was talking up DeGale so much, he could have been Eddie Hearn talking. DeGale, on the other hand, said winning the title was his destiny, he's better than Dirrell and he's going to beat him.

I don't want to read too much into a press conference, but it did nothing to dispel the idea that Dirrell is mentally weak.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Just watched the press conference. Dirrel ain't right in the head. He was talking up DeGale so much, he could have been Eddie Hearn talking. DeGale, on the other hand, said winning the title was his destiny, he's better than Dirrell and he's going to beat him.
> 
> I don't want to read too much into a press conference, but it did nothing to dispel the idea that Dirrell is mentally weak.


One month avatar bet


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> One month avatar bet


Confident huh? I think this is a razor close fight... would not wanna bet on either guy, both have exceptional speed, timing, and technique. Both very smart and savvy, ive been really impressed with degale lately. he's just coming into his prime imo and looked great vs gonzalez and periban. Dirrell has looked good as well tbf but perhaps not as good as before the layoff.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> One month avatar bet


No, because I still think it's a close fight that Dirrell can win, and if I lose you will just be a dick and try to think up the most personally insulting thing about me that you can, rather than make me have a Dirrell avatar or whatever.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Confident huh? I think this is a razor close fight... would not wanna bet on either guy, both have exceptional speed, timing, and technique. Both very smart and savvy, ive been really impressed with degale lately. he's just coming into his prime imo and looked great vs gonzalez and periban. Dirrell has looked good as well tbf but perhaps not as good as before the layoff.


Dirrells gonna force Degale to be offensive and Degales gonna be frustrated. Dirrells faster, bigger, longer and has been in with better fighters. Not overly confident but expectinf Dirrell to win impressively


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dirrells gonna force Degale to be offensive and Degales gonna be frustrated. Dirrells faster, bigger, longer and has been in with better fighters. Not overly confident but expectinf Dirrell to win impressively





Kieran said:


> No, because I still think it's a close fight that Dirrell can win, and if I lose you will just be a dick and try to think up the most personally insulting thing about me that you can, rather than make me have a Dirrell avatar or whatever.


the worst avatar i gave someone was i made bama rock a feminist protestor


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations to "Chunky!" I was like this when he knocked-down Dirrell.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Degale won fair and square, I was impressed, great fight. @OneTime wheres my avatar


----------

